# Sodium Ion from the inventory of Lithium Ion



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks like professor John Goodenough may have done it again - and he is about 90 years old.

The University of Texas at Austin has just let out word that a research team guided by professor John Goodenough has come up with a new cathode material leading to the development of a marketable sodium-ion battery.​


----------

